# kribensis eating plants



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

My two kribs(i belive the male is the ahole doing it)up rooted my plants or even chewed it off at the stem and when i replant them they wait till im gone and do it again.Anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've never personally kept any _Pelvichromis sp._, but many of the West Africans will eat/shread plants sometimes. What type of plants are they up-rooting?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Digging up plants is what cichlids do.


----------

